

Ask HN: Apple vs Facebook? - fjabre

Anyone get the feeling that Apple's new photo sharing capabilities in iOS5 are in direct competition with Facebook, which is primarily used as a photo sharing app these days?
======
code_duck
Sure, why not?

Apple, Facebook, Google, Microsoft and a few others on a similar level have
overlapping goals, but each has a stronghold in a different area. Each seeks
to gain market share in their competitors' strong areas, in one way or
another.

